# HP Pavilion dv1000 audio driver issue



## LTP (Jun 8, 2010)

attempting to reinstall Windows XP SP3 on an HP Pavilion dv1000 laptop

audio driver will not install, which i'd downloaded from:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...28&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&sw_lang=&product=435618

the two links there return errors, and no sound

saw this thread here and attempted to replicate the solution (posts 6 and 7), but it didn't work for me, still no sound

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f23...conexant-audio-on-compaq-presario-284487.html

looking for any assistance with this issue, thanks in advance


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF try these http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...4bmUDg&usg=AFQjCNFvWJBRb-PwY57-ker2RXVQaurX7g

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...2cGHDg&usg=AFQjCNF8QErgZsMTqB-Awtgg7UEhcuKFpA


----------

